# How old are you and your partner?



## vikster

Just being nosy and wanted to know how old you all are? 

I am 28, husband is 30 and we are wtt#1 xx


----------



## JessinChi

I am 25, DH is 35. He is obviously VERY eager to start a family (and I am getting there!) We are WTT for #1 either this fall or next fall (waiting to see how things go job wise!)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am 27 and my husband is 23 (24 in August) and we are WTT for number two.


----------



## mme

Both my and hubby are 28 :)


----------



## genesismarie

im 20 and my fiancee is 22 we are wtt#2 to concieve in july


----------



## counting

I'm 23, My husband is 22- Waiting to try in December!(When we will be 24 and 23, respectively.)


----------



## teacup

JessinChi said:


> I am 25, DH is 35. He is obviously VERY eager to start a family (and I am getting there!) We are WTT for #1 either this fall or next fall (waiting to see how things go job wise!)

Me too! I'm 25 and fiance is 35, WTT for no.1 after our wedding. :flower:


----------



## Tinks86

Both me and hubby are 25 - will be 26 in August


----------



## annaki

I'm 27 and DH is 30.


----------



## Gunnhilde

I'm 25 and he's 26 and we're WTT my #2 and his #1


----------



## Michelle773

We're both 30 - our birthday's are just four day's apart. We're WTT #2


----------



## Snuffles

I'm 18(19 in October) and OH is 19(20 in September). We're exactly 13 months apart, and WTT for #1 until I can get my cycles regulated.


----------



## brenn09

OH is 26, I'll turn 26 the month we start our ttc journey! We were born 6 months apart exactly!


----------



## CeriseLapin

I'm 28 (29 next July) and OH is 36 we are ttc#1 next year in june and theres 7 years gap. :D


----------



## comotion89

I am 23 and DF is 25 (26 is dec) we are WTT till we are married witch I'd love to be a year earlier!!!


----------



## AlyCon

My husband is 20 and I will be 19 in august. Hopefully we'll start officially TTC in september :)


----------



## Hs1987

I'm 25 oh is 32 we are wtt #1 for me #2 for him


----------



## amcashes

I am 25 (on Nov 1st) and my husband is 27 (on Nov 7th)


----------



## Daners82

I'm 30 and my hubby is 32. Together 10 years, married 4 and TTC #1! I took my last birth control bill 2 days ago!


----------



## Kerjack

I'm 23 and OH is 22, will be 23 in July. We'll are wtt #1 sometime in the future.


----------



## brittani

Im 22 and Hubby is 24 (25 Dec 31st)!!! Trying for our 1st in August!!


----------



## missZOEEx

I'm 18. DF is 22 and we're waiting to TTC #2. :]


----------



## Tyse

Im 21 (22 in Oct) and OH is 23 (24 in sept) we are WTT #1


----------



## Bea1986

Hi everyone, i'm 25 and my husband is 26, we have decided to start TTC for baby number one in August, during our first wedding anniversary x


----------



## toffee87

We're both 25, we'll be 26 when we TTC #1


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm 20 (almost 21 :happydance:) and OH is 26.


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm 31 and he's 25. Oddly enough, he's more confident about this whole idea of parenting than I am.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm 22 and OH is 25 and we're WTT #1.  We'll be 23 and 26 when a future LO is born.


----------



## MrsCeder

I am 27 and my DH is 28, we are WTT until we settle into house in July. I am also looking for another job so could be a while :(


----------



## NennaKay

I'm 25 and my DH just turned 28... If we concieve immediately I will be 26 annd he will be 29 when the baby gets here! :baby:


----------



## oceania

I'm 23 and DH is 28. We are long-term WTT; till april 2014...if I conceive fairly easily and have a baby early 2015, I'll be 26 and he'll be 31. Though I plan to change his mind to TTC april 2013 instead lol.:haha:


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm 24 (well, close enough as my birthday's Saturday!) and my husband's 28. We're (hopefully still) wtt #2 and have a gorgeous daughter who's coming up 6 months!

Beca :wave:


----------



## C.armywife

MindUtopia said:


> I'm 31 and he's 25. Oddly enough, he's more confident about this whole idea of parenting than I am.

Awesome! I'm 34 he's 28:flower:


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm 20 bf is 21 and we are waiting until he is ready to get married and have our 1st..... could be a looonnggg wait.:(


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Me and hubby are both 30, we'll be 31 in a couple of weeks...he's one day older than me :cloud9: 

Just realised I'm among the older ladies in this thread 

We've been together 8.5 years, married for nearly 2, and will hopefully be TTC our first baby soon after our 2nd wedding anniversary in August.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

My OH is only 19 :O and I'm 20. We're WTT#1 (after MCs) for a good while probably.


----------



## MarineAngel

I'm 22 (23 in October) and OH is 24 (25 in August). We're in the 'Not Sure' category of WTT. He changed his mind about April 2012 :dohh:


----------



## sarah34

I am 24 and my OH is 29, wtt both of our first xx


----------



## annio84

I'm 27 and DH is 30. We've been together 9 years and married 2 1/2. We're WTT #1 in october!


----------



## libbyam2003

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Me and hubby are both 30, we'll be 31 in a couple of weeks...he's one day older than me :cloud9:
> 
> Just realised I'm among the older ladies in this thread
> 
> We've been together 8.5 years, married for nearly 2, and will hopefully be TTC our first baby soon after our 2nd wedding anniversary in August.


Yeah, I noticed most everyone is in their 20s or younger! I'm 30 and my DH is 31.. we're a year and 3 days apart, so probably can relate to sharing bday parties and such! I had my first at 29 and hoping to have my second at 31. WTT until August bc conceived first july 4 so don't want them sharing a birthday party too!


----------



## Squarepants

Hi

I am 23 hubby is 27 and we are wtt for a little bit longer yet.

:)


----------



## Elpis_x

I'm 20 and my OH is 22 :flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm 38. DH is 41. Better late than never, right? :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

Kismet said:


> I'm 38. DH is 41. Better late than never, right? :thumbup:

Definitely Kismet! I think it's lovely how many different ages there is on the thread! :)

I'm 21 and my DH is 29... We will have been married 2 years on Monday :happydance:


----------



## Hunbun

I'm 23 an DH is 26. We are wtt for #2. :happydance:


----------



## katjaneway

I'm 21 and DH is 22 (23 in July) and we are WTT #1 with no set date... that's whats driving me nuts lol


----------



## BabyBean14

wellsk said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38. DH is 41. Better late than never, right? :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely Kismet! I think it's lovely how many different ages there is on the thread! :)
> 
> I'm 21 and my DH is 29... We will have been married 2 years on Monday :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes, I agree! I love meeting people of different ages, backgrounds and countries. This is such a fantastic board. :D

I was not even close to being ready for motherhood when I was in my early 20s so I really admire all the ladies here who are! Good on ya!


----------



## wellsk

Kismet said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38. DH is 41. Better late than never, right? :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely Kismet! I think it's lovely how many different ages there is on the thread! :)
> 
> I'm 21 and my DH is 29... We will have been married 2 years on Monday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I agree! I love meeting people of different ages, backgrounds and countries. This is such a fantastic board. :D
> 
> I was not even close to being ready for motherhood when I was in my early 20s so I really admire all the ladies here who are! Good on ya!Click to expand...

To be admired or mad? :haha: I certainly feel mad sometimes, but I've always wanted to be a mum, and I cannot wait for it to be my turn one day!! :flower:


----------



## Jade--x

I'm 21 OH is 23 and we're WWT#3 in 5 years x


----------



## younglove

DH and I are both 24. We've been together over 7 years and married for 1 year. We'll probably start TTC in a year or so.


----------



## Viridian Soul

I'm 31 and he is 32. We're WTTC my second and his first. I hope we get there soon!


----------



## JenJen80

I'm 31 and my OH is 32.


----------



## BabyBean14

wellsk said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree! I love meeting people of different ages, backgrounds and countries. This is such a fantastic board. :D
> 
> I was not even close to being ready for motherhood when I was in my early 20s so I really admire all the ladies here who are! Good on ya!
> 
> To be admired or mad? :haha: I certainly feel mad sometimes, but I've always wanted to be a mum, and I cannot wait for it to be my turn one day!! :flower:Click to expand...

Ha! Well, I feel like I'm crazy too. Would any sane person want to deal with the terrible 2s when 40+?? :haha: I'm sure we'll all manage with what is thrown at us and we'll be great parents one day. :D


----------



## LockandKey

I am 23 dh is 24, got married at 19 and got pregnant with dd at 22. We are a bit young but have pretty much everything we need in order and are financially and emotionally stable


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm 31 in a month and he's 39 :) We're waiting until next year before we TTC #2 :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Im 20 and my husband is 23 and we are waiting to try for number two x


----------



## Dahlia05

My husband just turned 29 & I am 27, we trying for #2.

Our daughter just turned 3 last month :)


----------



## angiepie

I'm 20 [21 in 6 days! :D] and he is 21 [22 in a month]. WTT number 1 end next year or beginning 2014 [we'll be 22 1/2 and 23 1/2 when we start TTC]. :)


----------



## Rachel.P

I'm 21 and OH is 25. (We'd be ttc already but we're getting ourselves out of this stupid debt from moving house first!)


----------



## Lellow

I am 27 and DH is 30...31 in August.


----------



## tuesday_

We're soon 20 and 22.


----------



## babydust11

I'm 20 & my husband is 24


----------



## x__amour

I'm 20 and my DH is 19. :flower:


----------



## thestarsfall

we are both 25, turning 26 in the fall...and we'll be NTNP starting Thursday this week.


----------



## Quackquack99

I'm 22 and my oh is 26, we are waiting for a couple of more years for another.


----------



## LittleLady04

I'm 24 and OH is 29, we are wtt#4 soon :flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm 27, my bf is 26 and our DD is 6 months old. WTT for number 2 until probably early 2013.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I'm 21 and OH is 23 and we're WTT #2, we have no definate date as it keeps changing due to work, money etc.


----------



## MrsKrueger2B

I'm 18 and DF is 23!


----------



## staralfur

I'm 23 and my OH is 31. :)


----------



## hope_fear

22 myself, OH 20 (soon to be 21). we're wtt


----------



## MrsGax

I am 23 and DH is 24.


----------



## wwchix

I am 21 and my hubby is 24, almost 25 :)

xx


----------



## Squashy

I'm 30 and OH is 51. Still waiting for a TTC date for :baby: #1 Hoping this year :coffee:


----------



## Skadi

I'm 30 and OH is 28. We are currently NTNP and will be TTC #2 in January.


----------



## happyface82

We'll both be 30 later in the year. :dohh:

WTT No2 hopefully next cycle!!! :flower:


----------



## bellablue

wtt #2

im 28 hubby is 30

we have been together since high school 13 yrs!

married 2 years!


----------



## Louppey

I'm 31, hubby is 29. We're currently wtt #2 :baby:


----------



## Hanie22

I'm 22 OH is 49 currently WTT #1


----------



## endlessblue

I'm 21 and OH is 32 :)


----------



## CoyoteSun

I'll be 25 in September and he's 30. WTT for our #1


----------

